# use flag frage - nvidia , mplayer

## pieter_parker

in der make.conf steht

VIDEO_CARD="nv nvidia vesa vga"

emerge -av mplayer zeigt -nvidia an, wie kann das sein ?

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -nas -nut -openal -opencore-amr -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -samba -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vidix -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="mga tdfx -nvidia -s3virge" 15,146 kB

----------

## firefly

da fehlt ein S.

es heißt VIDEO_CARDS  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

doh!

stimmt

nun ist es auch nicht mehr gelb geschrieben sondern passt farblich zum rest in der make.conf

LANGUAGE="49" ist auch gelb, da fehlt aber kein s ? aber warum ists auch gelb

----------

## firefly

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> doh!
> 
> stimmt
> 
> nun ist es auch nicht mehr gelb geschrieben sondern passt farblich zum rest in der make.conf
> ...

 

LANGUAGE kennt keine ziffern sondern es werden sprachen kürzel erwartet wie z.b. de für deutsch

----------

## pieter_parker

eine zeile drueber habe ich

LINGUAS="de"

stehen

wozu dann nochmal eine zeile mit "de" ?

----------

## pieter_parker

brauche ich beides ?

----------

## nikaya

LINGUAS="de" reicht vollkommen aus.

----------

